
See You in Court. It's Time to Fight - ikeboy
https://action.aclu.org/secure/timetofight
======
niccl
I'm not American, but thankyou ACLU. I appreciate your efforts and promise of
vigilance. I fear it will be necessary in the coming years

------
ikeboy
This was on the front page but now not on the first six pages. Was it flagged
off?

------
jamesmp98
I don't trust the ACLU

~~~
wizardforhire
Honest question: why?

~~~
jamesmp98
For one, I know people who personally have been let down by them. Secondly,
their leader resigned after making "jokes" about shooting Trump supporters.

~~~
notgood
At least it was a joke, some Trump supporters recently have been _actually_
attacking Muslims and black people.

